# left front turn signal-97 Sihlouette



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

97 Olds Shilouete have front left turn signal that works when it feels like it,,,most of time,,,but not all the time. Any suggestions???


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

The first things that come to my mind are to inspect the socket for any sign of corrosion or other damage, look for a bad ground, and replace the bulb.


----------

